# Cash Converters



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never thought to look there for bargain fishing gear. Wouldn't mind a $30 Chronarch :lol:

Seriously though, if you wanted cheap fishing gear, would you look in an area where fishing is a popular pastime or would you look somewhere where a fishing reel was competing with jewelry for display space?

I'd rather by a good brand used item there than a cheap no-name new item on ebay or elsewhere.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

wow - we all need to check those stores


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

I always feel sorry for the people that parted with the goods because of tough times or those who the goods belonged to before they were stolen and onsold to cash converters.

Still, a good find at a great price.


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

Shimano Symetre 2500 brand new in blister pack - $70
Shimano Symetre 1000 brand new in blister pack - $55

My two best fishing related cash converters purchases to date.


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day,

A few years ago i had my car stolen, In the boot was about $1500 worth of rods, Reeels tackle etc. Went down to my local Cah Converters and gave them an itemised list in case someone tried to sell them at the shop. 2 weeks later my brother was in the store and noticed one of my rods, Quick call to the police and they met me at the Cash Converters Store. Very little of it left, It appaears that the Store bought my stolen gear a couple of days after i had given them the itemised list. The police gave them a hard time and also knew the person who had stolen the Car and the Fishing Gear.

bargains can be found but often at someone elses expense.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

got a great bargain from a garage sale anchor for the boat 3 witches hats 2 matching ugly sticks with sedonas on the spooled for $80


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No doubt about it Ken , you always come up with an appropriate picture or u -tube , well done mate ,i really do agree with that one , as i just dont like pawn shops


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Cash converters - nasty place..............


----------



## strikepike98 (Jan 7, 2011)

$40 live fibre 4-6kg baitcaster rod


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

kraley said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > As for you pawnshop bargain hunters, I regard you less like vultures and more like those people that read the obituaries so they can get a jump on an estate sale.
> ...


What is wrong with that, grab a bargain. I attend funerals to pick up easy chicks... :twisted:


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

When moving from Brisbane to Mackay I went to a cashconverters with a spare set of golf clubs that I owned (I had bought a new set). They probably cost me around $2000 to buy new, but obviously weren't worth that 2nd hand. They offered me $50 (the grips were worth more than that). I took them home and gave them to one of the removalist guys for free, gave me more pleasure.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel sorry generally for people who are so hard up they NEED to flog off bits and pieces of consumer goods to make ends meet or whatever need they have at the time. The thing is though, if they are that hard up they're going to take a buck where they can get it and if pawn shops weren't there what would they do for the cash?

If I was ever in that situation I'd be looking for somewhere quick. At the stage where they've decided they've got to sell $1000 worth of fishing gear for $150 to meet some other committment, wouldn't they have already decided it's their best option....otherwise they'd be taking the better option?

The only time I went into a Cash Converters store was many years ago and I was just browsing to see what they had. Everything was...old?...and the prices weren't that good but maybe my expectations were too high from the ads on tv. They do record the id of the sellers but I'm not sure that would stop people flogging their stolen goods through there nor do I think they are really an "evil" business. We've got ebay now which does the same thing but if you're hard-up there's no guarantee you'll find a buyer when you want one.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I hope people are not that tight arse and they know the funeral thing was a joke. As for pawnshops, yes they provide an avenue for stolen goods to be moved around. However, they also provide a service for people who had no luck selling things on ebay, gumtree, etc etc and were leaving the country. I know its very specific but so be it. The idea of a pawnshop is not new, been around for 1000's of years, loan sharks, money lender, payday advances, etc. not morally correct but get over it.

Focus on the actual lowlife, waste of life, scum bag thieves who steal your stuff just so you can buy it back later from the pawnshop down the street. Cut their hands offs, every one of them. Name, mutilate and shame them as they just occupy precious resources that can go towards truly lesser fortunate people.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

kraley said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > overly moralistic views
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA ,,,,,AAAIIIIIIIIII a Jihad , i smell a Jihad, like an old fire horse when he hears the bell , Go for it mate , ahhhhhhhh , i love ya Ken , your a champion


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

CanuckChubbs said:


> I hope people are not that tight arse and they know the funeral thing was a joke. As for pawnshops, yes they provide an avenue for stolen goods to be moved around. However, they also provide a service for people who had no luck selling things on ebay, gumtree, etc etc and were leaving the country. I know its very specific but so be it. The idea of a pawnshop is not new, been around for 1000's of years, loan sharks, money lender, payday advances, etc. not morally correct but get over it.
> 
> Focus on the actual lowlife, waste of life, scum bag thieves who steal your stuff just so you can buy it back later from the pawnshop down the street. Cut their hands offs, every one of them. Name, mutilate and shame them as they just occupy precious resources that can go towards truly lesser fortunate people.


I tend to agree. The problem is the people who steal, not the second hand dealers. People who steal more than likely already have buyers waiting or will sell it to anyone regardless of whether they go through a "pawn shop" or not (just my theory). People were stealing and selling stuff way before cash converters and ebay were even thought of. I've heard of people turning up to building sites with tools they want to sell in a hurry....going straight to the buyers!

Yes, there are people, and there always will be, whose circumstances are very sad and they need to sell stuff they cherish...most often they will never receive what they'd like and yes second hand dealers will prey on those circumstances....they always have and always will. This goes for anyone who wants to sell something in a hurry because they need to money.....look at all the share market investors who were geared to the hilt and HAD to sell down their portfolios to meet margin calls....were those buyers vultures? I think not, if they weren't there they wouldn't have sold their stock...sorry, just an example of how this has and always will happen.

Gee, we've gone from a cheap reel to the morality of markets :lol: :lol:


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Only looked for fishing gear in a cash converters once. They had a daiwa baitcaster rod and reel combo for $5 more than it was selling in bcf. And it was clearly old. Havent been back since.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes

Did I mention that I've visited a cash converters once but have never bought anything?

I'm now wondering, after this discussion whether I should or not.

Blood diamonds? I think I may have bought one knowing what they are after watching the movie. Child labour? Abhorrent to think that the toys my kids play with could be made through the blood of simliar kids in another country who will never experience "play"......don't know what all this means or how to solve it....we definitely all have a role to play.

Anyway,'we've hijacked this thread and I'm sitting on the river bank scoping out some barra territory for a couple of gents visiting next week....they are biting just.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Love a good garage sale.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

@ kraley : 1 yes
2 yes
3 yes

As for the OP request, if I happen to walk by a pawnshop and notice something that catches my eye, usually fishing gear I check it out. If it is an absolute bargain I would buy it. Who can honestly say that they would not based on moral/ethical grounds, not just on having no money to buy it.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

eric said:


> I've heard of people getting really good bargains from them, but I have never seen anything worthwhile.


The combo I caught a longtail in the Harbour on cost $5 from a garage sale. Other notables have included 3 pieces of Le Creuset for $10, and 6 copies of the Don Dunstan cookbook (priceless).

Also good for stocking up on broken Tupperware, superannuated ski stocks & pre-loved trapezes, ceiling mirrors & those big rubber things.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Prison Art - the best !


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

we cannot assume that goods in cahs converters are stolen. There is a place for the business - especially for those desparate souls. I would hate to be destitute. Cash Converters have a system to try and identfy stolen goods - not perfect but at least an attempt


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv4v_z0U ... re=related


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

your just not compatable for each other


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

occy said:


> That's a real bummer Steve. I have often asked myself what some of this gear is doing there and why it's going so cheap, with the thought that it could be stolen. But, thankfully all pawn brokers are required by law to sight suitable ID and record the details of all people who sell them stuff. If done properly (and Cash Converters seem to be very strict on this) this should allow the authorities to investigate and prosecute offenders.


"and cash converters seem to be very strict on this" What makes you so sure? You said yourself that you have never sold anything through cash converters so how could you know?

I'm going to take your purchase of a 14.4v makita drill as an example here occy. Firstly i'm going to point out that the drill retailed for only $207.00 in 07 and even less in the last 2 years not the $400 you are claiming. ps I can show you reciepts as i burn out at least one cordless a year. You still got a good deal BUT a legit power tool in mint condition would more than likely have a reciept floating around somewhere just in case of a warranty claim. I'm guessing that it wasn't with it.

Picture this scenario.
A guy walks into cashies with a mint condition power drill and asks for whatever he can get for it.
The cashies storeman would ask for id then hear some story like " oh i left it at home man, can you just work something out for me"
The storeman knows whats going on and can either refuse the deal, call the cops (why bother? the guy will be gone before they show up) or he can offer a ridiculous amount of money to the seller knowing that the seller will take anything and the drill can be in and out of his shop in 24hrs if he displays it for the right price.
There is no details exchanged and its gone before anyone even has time to look for it.
Meanwhile a 5 year old drill in bad condition sits on the shelf for months with too high an asking price because it was probably a legit transaction.

If a deal looks like what you yourself called a "steal" well it probably is.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Most of the time the gear is either shit - cheaper non branded goods / or not brand name known.

Or the gear is way to expensive knowing that at sale time you could pick up the said item cheaper / new and with warranty.

I'm sure it serves some purpose for society - I just think its more of a misery store thats either very grey and sad.

I think the owners of these places are the only winners. Unless youve stolen the goods.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Now I'm definitely going to pay them a visit next time I'm in Townsville just to see what sort of stuff they have, whether it's stolen or not.....and whether there are any bargain shimanos hiding in there. Maybe a poor man like me CAN buy schmick gear after all! :lol:


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

occy said:


> PS: If you could tell me where I can get cheap batteries for that drill I would appreciate it, as mine are buggered. I just priced them with Makita and they want over a $150 each for them. And generics aren't much better at around $100.


 Best bet is a re-pack occy take them to a battery place, other than that you could just buy another drill and get 2 batteries, a charger and the drill for less than the price of replacement batteries. Thats why i go through so many.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

gra said:


> The bottom line on the honesty side of it is very plain to me. I've never known a tradie to sell all his tools at once when they're in perfect working order. I've never known any of them to sell anything to a cash converters. Yet you can go into any Cashies and see a shelf-full of tools marked with the same paint or whatever identifier the owner has put on them. Most likely some stinking junkie turd has taken his whole toolbox from a job site or out of the ute.
> I visit once in a while but end up getting the shits with the morons they stock the counters with..
> 
> Gra


 Gra well said. 
Being a tradie I can tell you this. No tradie in thier right mind would need to sell tools to cashies. If i wanted to upgrade a drill, and wanted to sell the one it's replacing I'd just jump on the phone and see who wants to buy my old one for a good price or maybe even just give it to a mate who i know will use it.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I have to agree with evoids and a few others regarding my experience with cashies.
I often drop into my local cashies for a quick look and every time I walk out shaking my head with the stupid prices. I have never spoted a bargin or anything resembling a bargain and I've been in there many times.

I know the idea is to make an offer but when the starting price is so high it just puts me off.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

wopfish said:


> your just not compatable for each other


I am reasonably certain that Ken is not compatible with 90% of the population when he gets on his high horse like he so often does on this forum. Why anyone would think that because someone posts something on the "interwebs" (as Ken puts it), that he then has to justify why they have said what they did. The internet is exactly the opposite of that, anyone can say anything they want to without justifying it.
...but Ken clearly believes something completely different to the rest of the population and there is no changing that. So best to ignore him.

referring to: http://www.wikihow.com/Deal-With-Impossible-People
#2 explains him best: Do not call them out because it will frustrate them.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I wonder what was to happen if the Coppers set up one of their Neighborhood Watch centers beside one of these Pawn Brokers, the Pawn Broker in question might be run on the straight and narrow and the coppers might actually catch some thieves for a change. I reckon it would be an interesting exercise..

Cheers


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

bought a silstar baitrunner for $40 about 15 years back...regular pawn shops sell kids rigs with free rust and a missing runner for $99...and the north rocks sunday markets are worse............


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Have been a big critic of cash converters as they always seem to have overpriced rubish.

However I have been looking for a light baitcaster rod and as I have zero funds available I thought I might drop into cashies. Found a shimmano starlo bc light in Perfect condition and its suits my needs to a tee. Payed $40. I know its hardly the deal of the centry as they only retail between $70 and $100 but for once they had sopmething in my budget taht suited my needs.


----------



## TheChief (Jan 2, 2011)

I few months ago I cleaned out all my old gear. After giving or selling the good stuff cheap to my brothers I still had 5-6 rods and reels that I couldn't get rid of so I took them to cashies and got $10-20 each for them. I was more than happy with that and then I took the cash straight to the tackle shop and spent it on more lures


----------

